# Cách chọn chiều dài thắt lưng nam dễ dàng nhất



## willxvnrao (22/10/21)

Cách chọn chiều dài thắt lưng nam dễ dàng nhất Những chiếc thắt lưng nam cao cấp luôn là phụ kiện thời trang hoàn hảo giúp tôn lên phong cách thời trang lịch lãm và công ty sản xuất hộp đựng quà tặng khỏe khoắn của cánh mày râu. Được làm từ chất liệu da thuộc cao cấp cùng với kiểu dáng đơn giản, gam màu tinh tế, các mẫu thắt lưng nam Ý đẹp giúp bạn dễ dàng kết hợp cùng những bộ trang phục thời thượng như quần jeans nam với áo kẻ caro, quần âu nam cùng sơ mi nam tay dài hoặc áo polo trẻ trung mà không kém phần sang trọng, lịch sự. Tuy là phụ kiện thiết yếu của nam giới, nhưng vẫn còn khá nhiều quý ông còn chưa biết cách chọn chiều dài thắt lưng nam. Vậy chiều dài thắt lưng nam bao nhiêu là phù hợp? Làm thế nào để đo được chính xác chiều dài thắt lưng nam? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Thắt lưng thường được đục sẵn 5 lỗ đều nhau với khoảng cách từ 2,54cm nên sau đây là công ty sản xuất hộp quà tặng 2 cách giúp bạn lựa chọn chiều dài thắt lưng nam phù hợp với bản thân một cách dễ dàng: 1. Chọn thắt lưng theo size quần Đây là cách chọn size cơ bản và dễ dàng cho các chàng trai, không cần phải đo và cầu kỳ các bước. Các bạn nam có vóc dáng cơ bản thường mặc quần size 29, 30 thì tương ứng các bạn nên chọn những chiếc thắt lưng có size 30, 32 sẽ vừa vặn. Các bạn nam thường mặc size quần cỡ 31, 32 thì có thể lựa chọn thắt lưng size 34. Nếu các bạn mặc quần size 33, 34 thì nên lựa chọn thắt lưng size 36. Đối với các size lớn hơn thì các bạn cũng có thể sử dụng cách đối chiếu size thắt lưng như trên. Một số loại thắt lưng có size S – M- L tương đương với kích thước 32/34 – 36- 38 của các nhãn hiệu khác. 2. Chọn chiều dài thắt lưng nam theo số đo Các anh chàng có thể tiến hành lấy số đo vòng eo (đối với con trai thì nên đo thấp một chút dưới vòng eo phần đỉa quần) để lựa chọn thắt lưng có độ dài phù hợp theo bảng sau: Các bạn nam có thể chọn dây thắt lưng bằng cách xem size được ghi trên mác khi mua, tuy nhiên có nhiều loại dây có kích cỡ không chuẩn xác thì các bạn có thể chọn lựa bằng cách đo chiều dài thắt lưng. Ngoài độ dài dây thì độ dày cũng là điều cần được lưu ý để đảm bảo phù hợp với trang phục của bạn. Ví dụ như với quần jean thì các bạn có thể chọn độ dày lớn hơn một chút và chất liệu dây lưng có thể là cứng cáp và ngổ ngáo hơn, còn với quần vải sợi thì sẽ thích hợp với những mẫu thắt lưng nam mỏng hơn và thường sẽ là những sợi dây lưng cổ điển lịch sự. Một số lưu ý khi chọn mua thắt lưng nam 1. Phối hợp thắt lưng với quần như thế nào Với một số trang phục thường được các bạn nam sử dụng thì lại có cách kết hợp với thắt lưng nam riêng. Cụ thể là quần tây hoặc quần âu sẽ hay đi cùng với dây nịt khóa tự động có bề rộng vào 35mm, tất nhiên là nó sẽ mang đến cho người mặc sự thanh lịch và gọn gàng trong những dịp quan trọng hoặc ở môi trường rồi. Còn quần kaki hay jeans thì thường đi với dây nịt nam bản rộng hơn từ 38mm tới 40mm, những trang phục này thường là trang phục thường ngày không đòi hỏi sự chau chuốt trong phong cách ăn mặc mà có thể một chút nổi loạn, phù hợp với các bạn trẻ hơn. 2. Đục lỗ trên thân dây thắt lưng Khi chiếc thắt lưng mua về chưa được đục lỗ theo số đo của bạn thì các bạn đừng tự mình tìm dụng cụ đục lỗ vì nó sẽ khiến chiếc thắt lưng của bạn hỏng ngay lập tức với vết đục xấu xí thậm chí làm rách da thắt lưng. Hãy mang ra hàng và nhờ người có dụng cụ sử lý giúp, sẽ xong ngay trong vòng một nốt nhạc thôi. 3. Chiều dài của thắt lưng nam khi sử dụng thế nào là chuẩn? Chiều dài của thắt lưng nam phải vừa vặn với phần bụng dưới của bạn, cụ thể là phần mà đỉa quần tới. Không nên chọn những chiếc thắt lưng quá dài so với vòng cơ thể vì khi đó bạn sẽ phải quấn nhiều vòng chiếc thắt lưng trông thật kỳ. Cũng không nên chọn những chiếc thắt lưng quá ngắn vì nó sẽ cụt lủn siêu hài hước. Một chiếc thắt lưng có độ dài phù hợp là khi thắt xong nó dài đến con đỉa số 2 bên trái quần tức là phần đuôi của thắt lưng sẽ nằm giữa đỉa quần thứ nhất và thứ hai là đẹp nhất. Các anh chàng hãy chú ý những tiểu tiết này để có sự lựa chọn mua thắt lưng cho hợp lý nhé! 4. Chiều dài của dây lưng nam khi sử dụng bao nhiêu là hợp lý? Một chiếc thắt lưng đẹp lý tưởng phải có chiều dài khi sử dụng phù hợp với vòng eo của bạn. Không nên chọn những chiếc thắt lưng dài quá 1.5 lần vòng eo của bạn, bởi như vậy trông nó sẽ thật vướng víu và càng làm lộ rõ nhược điểm cơ thể nơi vòng 2 của bạn. Bên cạnh đó, không nên chọn những thắt lưng quá ngắn so với vòng eo của bạn, cho dù là bạn có sở hữu một cái bụng bự với vòng eo 90cm thì cũng nên chọn những thắt lưng nam có chiều dài dưới 100cm. Hãy chú ý đến độ dài thích hợp để chọn thắt lưng nam sao cho phù hợp với trang phục và phong cách thời trang riêng của mỗi người, sổ tay bìa da cao cấp có thể làm tăng thêm độ sang trọng, chứ đừng để nó trở nên kệch cỡm. Một chiếc thắt lưng tiêu chuẩn sau khi thắt xong không nên dài đến con đỉa số 2 ở bên trái quần. Nói cách khác, phần đuôi thắt lưng da phù hợp nhất là nằm giữa con đỉa số 1 và số 2 sau khi thắt.


----------

